# Welcome Mrs. Greg!



## 2knees (Feb 12, 2009)

tell us, what's it like being married to the leader of AlpineZone.

and can you talk to my wife so i can ski as much as Greg does.  :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2009)

She is into bearded Clits..


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> She is into bearded Clits..



Thanks. Had to explain this one... :lol:


----------



## GregsWife (Feb 12, 2009)

nice explaination! Greg you are a lucky guy!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 12, 2009)

Greg, before this goes any further you should fill her in on your obsession with ANUSs...  :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Feb 12, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Greg, before this goes any further you should fill her in on your obsession with ANUSs...  :lol:



Taint necessary. Sorry, had to get that in :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Feb 12, 2009)

GregsWife said:


> nice explaination! Greg you are a lucky guy!



GregsWife, do you ski?


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 12, 2009)

Andy, watch this clip...  shocking revelations about "the taint"

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/80499059/


----------



## GregsWife (Feb 12, 2009)

yes I do...just not as much as I used to.  Easier now with the little ones in school...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 12, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> She is into bearded Clits..




you have absolutely ZERO class.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 12, 2009)

GregsWife said:


> yes I do...just not as much as I used to.  Easier now with the little ones in school...



Well then, you and Carrie need to get together and get the husbands to sit home while you gals get out and ski with us!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 12, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Well then, you and Carrie need to get together and get the husbands to sit home while you gals get out and ski with us!



Add MrsGrassi to the list as well...


----------



## andyzee (Feb 12, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Andy, watch this clip...  shocking revelations about "the taint"
> 
> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/80499059/



:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 12, 2009)

2knees said:


> you have absolutely ZERO class.



C'mon, I though that was funny. I figure Greg would have told her about the whole CLIT thing. I'm sure GSS made the same assumption.


----------



## Paul (Feb 12, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Add MrsGrassi to the list as well...



Putting my wife on the list...


----------



## Paul (Feb 12, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> C'mon, I though that was funny. I figure Greg would have told her about the whole CLIT thing. I'm sure GSS made the same assumption.



Ditto.


Crap, did I just stand-up for the Steeziest? Urg....


----------



## 2knees (Feb 12, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> C'mon, I though that was funny. I figure Greg would have told her about the whole CLIT thing. I'm sure GSS made the same assumption.



personally, i wouldnt say something like that to someones wife.

but i guess thats just me.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 12, 2009)

2knees said:


> you have absolutely ZERO class.



this is news to you??


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2009)

2knees said:


> personally, i wouldnt say something like that to someones wife.
> 
> but i guess thats just me.



Maybe it's just because you have some sense of class and self control.

EDIT: Welcome to the forums Mrs.Greg.  What took you so long?


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 12, 2009)

2knees said:


> personally, i wouldnt say something like that to someones wife.
> 
> but i guess thats just me.



That whole C-L-I-T thing is disgusting to begin with. And you all wonder why this site is such a sausage fest.

I digress.

Welcome to the forum, Mrs. G- nice to have another lady around


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Taint necessary. Sorry, had to get that in :lol:



Taint necessary..lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2009)

2knees said:


> you have absolutely ZERO class.



you have absolutly zero sense of humor..:dunce:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2009)

2knees said:


> personally, i wouldnt say something like that to someones wife.
> 
> but i guess thats just me.



I goof with peoples wives the same way I joke with their husbands..:beer:

The whole bearded clit thing is funny to me..and Greg is a bearded clit..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2009)

This thread is worthless without pictures..


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 12, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> That whole C-L-I-T thing is disgusting to begin with. And you all wonder why this site is such a sausage fest.
> 
> I digress.
> 
> Welcome to the forum, Mrs. G- nice to have another lady around



Maybe you should start a P.E.N.I.S group (People Enjoying Nice Intense Skiing)  and more ladies will come around the alpinezone


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> C'mon, I though that was funny. I figure Greg would have told her about the whole CLIT thing. I'm sure GSS made the same assumption.



It was funny. However, the CLITS thing is just not something that would come up in casual conversation around the dinner table...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Maybe you should start a P.E.N.I.S group (People Enjoying Nice Intense Skiing)  and more ladies will come around the alpinezone





Good idea..I'm a P.E.N.I.S...


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 12, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Good idea..I'm a P.E.N.I.S...



As the leader, does that make you the D*ck Head?


----------



## jack97 (Feb 12, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> That whole C-L-I-T thing is disgusting to begin with. And you all wonder why this site is such a sausage fest.



You're just ticked off b/c your hubby is one of them also. I wish I was a clit but I'm in MA 


btw, welcome to the forum Mrs Greg. Umm... theres a reasonable explanation for my sig.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Well then, you and Carrie need to get together and get the husbands to sit home while you gals get out and ski with us!





Grassi21 said:


> Add MrsGrassi to the list as well...





Paul said:


> Putting my wife on the list...



As much as I hate to agree with Andy, this is a good idea.  Well, except the part about skiing with him.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> It was funny. However, the CLITS thing is just not something that would come up in casual conversation around the dinner table...



I figured you guys joked among yourselves about being CLITS and she would have heard it at some point. Anyway, I'm sure she understands it's all in good fun.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2009)

jack97 said:


> I wish I was a clit but I'm in MA



Pssst... So are Mr.Evil and MRGisevil...


----------



## Paul (Feb 12, 2009)

bvibert said:


> As much as I hate to agree with Andy, this is a good idea.  Well, except the part about skiing with him.



Wait, was skiing with Andy a mandatory part of the deal?


uh...



Oh what the hell, at his age I'm sure he's "harmless" :razz:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul said:


> Wait, was skiing with Andy a mandatory part of the deal?
> 
> 
> uh...
> ...



:lol: True..


----------



## Paul (Feb 12, 2009)

Oshit...


Welcome aboard Mrs. Greg's Wife!!!


----------



## GregsWife (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for the welcomes !  Greg gives me the run down so never thought of posting before!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 12, 2009)

GregsWife, do you share your husband's obsession with skiing moguls?


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I goof with peoples wives the same way I joke with their husbands..:beer:



Might explain why you haven't found one of your own.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Mrs. Greg!  I think your husband is rad

steveo


----------



## Paul (Feb 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> Might explain why you haven't found one of your own.



HI-YOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Vortex (Feb 12, 2009)

GregsWife said:


> Thanks for the welcomes !  Greg gives me the run down so never thought of posting before!





Welcome.  Great thread I think.:dunce:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Feb 12, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Good idea..I'm a P.E.N.I.S...



Wait a minute you can't just turn your back on P.O.R.K.E.R.S.


*P*ennsylvanian *O*bscene *R*eckless *K*now-nothing *E*gocentric *R*epressed *S*kiers


----------



## severine (Feb 12, 2009)

Welcome, GregsWife!!!! So nice to have some more estrogen around here to balance the guys out!  Yes, you, MrsGrassi, and MrsPaul (who is on here, too... hergini_coop, IIRC) should get together with me and MRGisevil sometime and ski!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 12, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Wait a minute you can't just turn your back on P.O.R.K.E.R.S.
> 
> 
> *P*ennsylvanian *O*bscene *R*eckless *K*now-nothing *E*gocentric *R*epressed *S*kiers



well played hpd


----------



## GregsWife (Feb 12, 2009)

severine said:


> Welcome, GregsWife!!!! So nice to have some more estrogen around here to balance the guys out!  Yes, you, MrsGrassi, and MrsPaul (who is on here, too... hergini_coop, IIRC) should get together with me and MRGisevil sometime and ski!



Absolutely!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> As the leader, does that make you the D*ck Head?




My Grandfather always referred to himself as Richard Headley..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> Might explain why you haven't found one of your own.



I'm way to young to get married..I could have been married to my ex earlier in my 20s..but after being with her for 3 years, I can understand why OJ did it..:dunce:  It's all good, she's getting married to a Jewish Dr. who looks like a lesbian version of Harry Potter..if I get invited to the wedding, I'm buying a big tube of vagisal cream as a wedding gift...not for her but for him...lol


----------



## severine (Feb 12, 2009)

GregsWife said:


> Absolutely!


I'm going to hold you to that!  All mommies need a break from the kids and some time to themselves. I'll be glad to join you!


----------



## Madroch (Feb 13, 2009)

My wife just took up skiing this year--largely due to fact she got tired of the empty house on winter weekends.  From extremely anxious to hooked in about 5 lessons.  You may run into her out there as well.  As both of our kids are in school, she is becoming a regular for mid week mornings.


----------

